Ask HN: Who is the best tech reporter of our time? - bad_ramen_soup
======
shafte
For explaining personal technology to the masses, it has to be Walt Mossberg.
The guy basically invented the commentary + review format that most mainstream
publications use today.

For how much people in the industry wince when they heard she was rooting
around, probably Kara Swisher. I can’t think of any reporters who struck as
much a gut-level fear in the investors and executives I know.

Jessica Lessin has been doing interesting things lately with The Information’s
business model, and has broken a lot of news lately.

